# اصغر مصحف مسموع ل30 قارئ والتحميل فى ثانيه فقط



## م حسناء (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هذا البرنامج يعتبر اصغر مصحف مسموع حتى الان
ويوجد به ثلاثين قارئ للقرءان كامل
وحجمه لايتعد 16 كيلو بايت ويتم تحميله في اقل من ثانيه
انشر تؤجر 

http://copy77.com/brg/Quran.zip


تذكر أنْ ماتقرأُه يمثل وجهة نظر كاتبهِ فقط ، وتعوّد دائماً على إتخاذ قرارك بعد مزيد من التفكير والتحليل لما تقرأهُ.
* اشكركم جميعا للدخول*


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (25 مارس 2008)

*تقدير*

الاخت الفاضلة م0 حسناء: بهديتك هذه اصبحت وبدون جدال اسما على مسمى00 وفقك الله الى ما فيه رضاه00خالص تحياتى0


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,,,,,,,,,وفك الله فعلان فقط ب ثانية


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 مارس 2008)

اتمنى من الجميع التنزيل


----------



## وحش العمارة (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## first-arch (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك , وجزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (27 مارس 2008)

بااااااااااااااارك الله فيك م. حسناااااء وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م حسناء (28 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويارب جميعا


----------



## eng.amani (28 مارس 2008)

يسلمو اديكي وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.amani (28 مارس 2008)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عظيم الأجر والثواب 

وان شاء الله يثقل ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alaanabil (28 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة مروة أحمد (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد النائب (28 مارس 2008)

ولو البرنامج غير شغال لكن مجرد المحاولة كافية شكرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير............ البرنامج شغال 100%


----------



## rana79 (28 مارس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا العطاء...


----------



## م حسناء (28 مارس 2008)

ان شاء الله البرنامج تشغيل المصحف شغال


----------



## م حسناء (28 مارس 2008)

اود اشكرك يا اخت وحش العماره على ردك ورد الجميع فعلا انا سعيده بكل من حاول ان يضع ذالك المصحف على جهازه


----------



## مهندسة الافق (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكـ..وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكــ...


----------



## م حسناء (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على مروركم


----------



## المجد الهندسي (6 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## freeribo (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (7 أبريل 2008)

يا الله ....... و الله يا أخي لا يوفق أحد لشئ زي كده الا بنيه تجعل الله تعالى يوفقه في عمله جزالك الله 1092717 خير


----------



## Arch_M (8 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رسول الفهد (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الجبل الاشم (9 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكي ...:8::8::8:
البرنامج اكثر من رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه..:19::19::19:.
وهو يحتوي علي دروس وخصب وتفسير:7::7: ..................يعني كل اللي تحلم بيه :84::84:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكورة

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدى معماري (9 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (10 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكى اختى الغاليه واكرمك الله واعزك


----------



## مهندس بلال (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدو وليد (16 أبريل 2008)

gazaky allah kol 5ayr
begad ya eng 7asna2 gamel gedan


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زيكو (17 أبريل 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا باشمهندسة على البرنامج ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هلال يوسف (18 أبريل 2008)

تسلم الايادى...وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رابح رسام (20 أبريل 2008)

الدال على الخير كفاعله جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## نسمه عمر (27 أبريل 2008)

gzaky allah kol 5eeeeer


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أبريل 2008)

لكى الف شكر يا باشمهندسة و جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## الهادييي (2 مايو 2008)

نور الله دربك وزادك علما وكثر من امثالك


----------



## طارق ضوه (4 يناير 2010)

اشكركم علي الجديه والمجهود الرائع لصالح البشرية جمعاء


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (4 يناير 2010)

مع خالص تحياتى وجزيل شكرى


----------



## mohamed2009 (4 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## meriem-algérie (5 يناير 2010)

باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم:
جزاكي الله كل الخير و وفقكي دوما لكل ما فيه الصلاح و الفلاح. و خير الكلام الصلاة على الحبيب محمد فصلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما كثيرا.اختك مريم


----------



## first-arch (14 يناير 2010)

نور الله دربك وزادك علما وكثر من امثالك


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ومأجورة ان شاء الله


----------



## معماريون (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

احسنت الاختيار


----------



## ربا نايف (17 يناير 2010)

يسلمووووووووو


----------



## eng_elkhatib (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكى ونفع بكى المسلمين وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------

